# No more passenger payment details



## RickGnVa (Feb 12, 2018)

What the hell is this???? No more visibility into what pax pays????


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I saw that too.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Makes us less IC and more of an employee if we don't even see the total charge to rider.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Just noticed it today. Had a pax complain Lyft raised prices and when I checked not details. Pax said she paid $16.30. Usually pays $13. I closed trip and showed her what I got $7.20. We both pissed off.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

I haven't taken a Lyft ride in months. And it's antics like this that caused it. One time I pick up a ride in Montvale NJ to Spring Valley NY. It's literally 2 towns over. The guy was a nice guy, and he is telling me that Lyft charged the guy $23. I couldn't believe it. Drop him off and lo and behold, he wasn't lying. Out of the $23 they gave me $5. I was livid, so I sent them a message. Their response was that they forgot to reimburse the tolls to me and they gave me an additional $10, or something like that. Here's the kicker, there is no toll going from NJ to upstate NY.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

gabesdaddee said:


> I haven't taken a Lyft ride in months. And it's antics like this that caused it. One time I pick up a ride in Montvale NJ to Spring Valley NY. It's literally 2 towns over. The guy was a nice guy, and he is telling me that Lyft charged the guy $23. I couldn't believe it. Drop him off and lo and behold, he wasn't lying. Out of the $23 they gave me $5. I was livid, so I sent them a message. Their response was that they forgot to reimburse the tolls to me and they gave me an additional $10, or something like that. Here's the kicker, there is no toll going from NJ to upstate NY.


I was livid and very next ride I arrive and see it's a $4 ride luckily she didn't beat the clock and I got the $5. Screw em


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

So much for being our “agent” that handles our transactions, where we can see taxes, tolls and service fees that we’ve “paid” our agent.

Is there any other business that processes pay without documenting charges?


----------



## RickGnVa (Feb 12, 2018)

Anyone want to take an over/under on how long Fubar follows suit? These two companies can't take a sh1t without the other wiping its @ss.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

The information you are looking for can be gotten from the Lyft web site. Go into Driving History and pick the week to review. When there pick the ride to review. There will be a "View earnings breakdown" you can then click onto. This will get you what you are looking for.


----------



## UberLyftDriverGuy (Sep 12, 2017)

Flier5425 said:


> The information you are looking for can be gotten from the Lyft web site. Go into Driving History and pick the week to review. When there pick the ride to review. There will be a "View earnings breakdown" you can then click onto. This will get you what you are looking for.


They (Gryft) just keep trying to bury the info! They (Gryft and Scruber) are getting shadier by the day!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Flier5425 said:


> The information you are looking for can be gotten from the Lyft web site. Go into Driving History and pick the week to review. When there pick the ride to review. There will be a "View earnings breakdown" you can then click onto. This will get you what you are looking for.





UberLyftDriverGuy said:


> They (Gryft) just keep trying to bury the info! They (Gryft and Scruber) are getting shadier by the day!


A year from now: Haha, it's still there, you just need to burn some incense and summon the spirit of Sam Winchester to help you dig it up. :smiles:


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

LYFT trying to smooth over the complaining about what they take by no longer showing us... What a bunch of duche bags..


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

That's Lyft for you! Always following Uber's footsteps in order to be evil. 

I will make sure every ride finish with a simple line. "Your ride was $15, here is the screen."


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

This is the makings for a class action lawsuit.

Lyft your wallet, that's GRYFT motto.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

RickGnVa said:


> What the hell is this???? No more visibility into what pax pays????
> 
> View attachment 363640


Over the three years of driving I have had up to 80% of the fare taken and you can only imagine my excitement at seeing that. That is when I realized that being robbed was my own fault so I only drive surge AND knowing that I am getting paid fairly otherwise I cancel the trip. I am sure that other drivers have gotten very upset seeing that the norm is to take over 50% of the fare even though they told investors (lied to investors) in their prospectus that the average rate take is 23%......lmfao. So, now drivers won't be able to see what the paxoles are actually paying so it is now up to us to let the paxoles know how much we are likely getting paid and let them tell us what they are being charged. That way we can have paxoles get upset and drivers get upset. This house of cards is NOT good for society.....this sort of business model belongs in the third world where cheating, corruption, lying, and lack of any ethics are the norm.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> Over the three years of driving I have had up to 80% of the fare taken and you can only imagine my excitement at seeing that. That is when I realized that being robbed was my own fault so I only drive surge AND knowing that I am getting paid fairly otherwise I cancel the trip. I am sure that other drivers have gotten very upset seeing that the norm is to take over 50% of the fare even though they told investors (lied to investors) in their prospectus that the average rate take is 23%......lmfao. So, now drivers won't be able to see what the paxoles are actually paying so it is now up to us to let the paxoles know how much we are likely getting paid and let them tell us what they are being charged. That way we can have paxoles get upset and drivers get upset. This house of cards is NOT good for society.....this sort of business model belongs in the third world where cheating, corruption, lying, and lack of any ethics are the norm.


Gryft average take of my fares is around 21%. I have at least two a day that they lose money on.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Gryft average take of my fares is around 21%. I have at least two a day that they lose money on.


I say BS.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

This was last week. Gryft no longer provides ride detail in the app. I will try to keep up on it in the dashboard

@New2This what's yours?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 363790
> This was last week. Gryft no longer provides ride detail in the app. I will try to keep up on it in the dashboard
> 
> @New2This what's yours?


I don't see how u think $10 to Lyft and $23 to you comes out to 21% might wanna check that math...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I don't see how u think $10 to Lyft and $23 to you comes out to 21% might wanna check that math...


No offense, but you didn't ask for my most profitable RIDE. What you did ask for is right there in that screenshot.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Lyft is approaching its end. Lyft should be gone early next year. By my estimations around mid February.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> This house of cards is NOT good for society.....this sort of business model belongs in the third world where cheating, corruption, lying, and lack of any ethics are the norm.


 Logan Green, Lyft's founder CEO, a trust-fund kid from Los Angeles, traveled to Zimbabwe during the college break with his friends. Why did he travel to one the world's most corrupt country? Because, one of the Seven Natural Wonders of the World, the major waterfall Victoria Falls is in Zimbabwe. As a rich kid, he had to see.










While he was there, he observed the poverty. He saw poor people using vanpool system for transportation. He ran this idea, to Lyft's founder John Zimmer, another trust fund kid from Greenwich, Connecticut. That's how they started Zimride for the university students who did not want to deal with Carigslist's rideshare ads.

Zim refers to Zimbabwean currency zim dollar. Lyft Shared previously known as Lyft Line refers to that bridge lining between Zimbabwe and Zambia. Poo is probably the only thing Uber copied from Lyft.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

But yet they are just our "fee collection company" ? with that being said I'm pretty sure they legally have to provide us that information??


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Lyft HQ is going Deep & Silent










U can't dispute if U don't have information


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Uber HQ is going Deep & Silent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Lyft but thanks


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

Flier5425 said:


> The information you are looking for can be gotten from the Lyft web site. Go into Driving History and pick the week to review. When there pick the ride to review. There will be a "View earnings breakdown" you can then click onto. This will get you what you are looking for.


It's still not there


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

RickGnVa said:


> What the hell is this???? No more visibility into what pax pays????
> 
> View attachment 363640


Anyone remember when Lyft said "We will ALWAYS be transparent with rates and fares."? What a crock of shit. These companies are going to lose their lunch in court.



TemptingFate said:


> Makes us less IC and more of an employee if we don't even see the total charge to rider.


Especially because the way both companies structure the pay, passengers pay drivers directly, each ride is a contract between passenger and driver, and we receive all of the money and then pay Lyft their service fees.

This is 100% fraud and they will lose millions if not billions in court.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

[


AngelAdams said:


> Lyft is approaching its end. Lyft should be gone early next year. By my estimations around mid February.


LOL ?? I've been reading about Lyft's and Uber's pending
demise for the past 6 years.

they continue to lower driver earning to pennies
and drivers continue to chauffeur L/U clients
while newbies continue to sign up in the thousands.

"the Last Uber"









https://qz.com/320120/uber-announces-uberfuneral-airbnuber-and-6-more-new-partnerships/


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Market value is the driver's, not Uber's or Lyft's. Imagine you Airbnb your house and they determine market value and what their cut is supposed be?

Each ride has a market value. Each ride is a contract between driver and passenger. Market value is 100% the driver's. Uber is due fees that cannot be based on a per ride basis. They need flat fees and regulation. They are 100% breaking the law. Sue there asses. Every last one of them.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> [
> 
> LOL ?? I've been reading about Lyft's and Uber's pending
> demise for the past 6 years.
> ...


They made a mistake and went public too late. They are out of money. They can't even afford office supplies. It's a ponzie scheme. So with no new money coming they're squeezing to survive and milk it for all they can. Then they will go bankrupt and be absolved of all wrongdoing. 
if google keeps its shares they will probable get the name Uber. At this point that's the only thing of value left.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lyft never showed the actual payments by pax, they just 25-30% whatever you did on your payment.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> Lyft never showed the actual payments by pax, they just 25-30% whatever you did on your payment.


This is false. You could always check the details of the fare.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> This is false. You could always check the details of the fare.


The details on the fare were always adjusted to 25% to 30% on your miles/time payment, you were NEVER able to see the actual payment unless you asked the pax, this I know cause I always asked the pax for their payment and always drove based on their payment, leaving them some gain.

This was partially created cause of the backlash everyone gave Uber after they started charging wtf they wanted, lyft NEVER showed loss on my trips even as I made them lose.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

This is another reason to delete my Lyft app. If I want to get screwed all day, I could just be a hooker. And I’d get paid a lot better!


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

LEAFdriver said:


> I saw that too.


Since when and where? SoCal?



Invisible said:


> This is another reason to delete my Lyft app. If I want to get screwed all day, I could just be a hooker. And I'd get paid a lot better!


For sure, better pay rates; and they won't change every month, too )


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> The details on the fare were always adjusted to 25% to 30% on your miles/time payment, you were NEVER able to see the actual payment unless you asked the pax, this I know cause I always asked the pax for their payment and always drove based on their payment, leaving them some gain.
> 
> This was partially created cause of the backlash everyone gave Uber after they started charging wtf they wanted, lyft NEVER showed loss on my trips even as I made them lose.


Dude, you could always see fare details. Lyft actually stated they will always be transparent.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Dude, you could always see fare details. Lyft actually stated they will always be transparent.


They stated something for you to see, they never said it was accurate, look back on posts from this site when they caught lyft was adjusting any fare to what I said.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> The details on the fare were always adjusted to 25% to 30% on your miles/time payment, you were NEVER able to see the actual payment unless you asked the pax, this I know cause I always asked the pax for their payment and always drove based on their payment, leaving them some gain.
> 
> This was partially created cause of the backlash everyone gave Uber after they started charging wtf they wanted, lyft NEVER showed loss on my trips even as I made them lose.


Blatantly. Untrue! You are another fear shouter. Every single Gryft fare I monitored showed radically different amounts payable to Gryft. In my last 100 rides Gryft got less than 21% on average. Every day I drive for Gryft they lose money on at least two of my rides. This has always been reflected in my Fare Detail.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

RickGnVa said:


> What the hell is this???? No more visibility into what pax pays????
> 
> View attachment 363640


-----------------------------
I checked todays trips and all trips for this week and same thing. No break down showing the amount the pax paid is not shown. I checked last week and the breakdown is normal, meaning that the fare the pax paid is shown. 
Will have to check next Monday to see if it will be shown.
By not disclosing that information, definitely shuts up us complainers. Now we have no way of knowing how much they are stealing. But on January 1, 2020, that information is unimportant. Maybe that is what they have in mind. 
It just never stops. They have become so stealth in their dealing with drivers.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Blatantly. Untrue! You are another fear shouter. Every single Gryft fare I monitored showed radically different amounts payable to Gryft. In my last 100 rides Gryft got less than 21% on average. Every day I drive for Gryft they lose money on at least two of my rides. This has always been reflected in my Fare Detail.


LOL, that's called delay on change, let me ask you, did you ever check a "loss" 1 day after? It changes to adjust and reflect 25%

Don't get me wrong, it may show less, they have a threshold for over payment and underpayment, though.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> LOL, that's called delay on change, let me ask you, did you ever check a "loss" 1 day after? It changes to adjust and reflect 25%


Yes I do. I monitor all worthwhile rides and often audit back a couple of weeks on similar rides for pricing changes. 80% of my rides come out of the same 20 doors.

I have seen you around here and know your shtick. Keep on screaming chicken little I really do not care. Just don't be surprised when actual drivers call you out on your lies. Both these companies are corrupt and treat partners very poorly but what you wrote has never happens to me.

I am not new.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Yes I do. I monitor all worthwhile rides and often audit back a couple of weeks on similar rides for pricing changes. 80% of my rides come out of the same 20 doors.
> 
> I have seen you around here and know your shtick. Keep on screaming chicken little I really do not care. Just don't be surprised when actual drivers call you out on your lies. Both these companies are corrupt and treat partners very poorly but what you wrote has never happens to me.
> 
> I am not new.


I tell no lies and in no way I'm telling you I favor Lyft, I am telling you they manipulated their fare numbers when showing it to drivers, what I'd like to know is why anyone cares anymore after that was proven months ago if not a year, the fare details will come back, it's just that they haven't rigged the automated system that changes it, when you see it come back, you'll know what I was talking about.

Lyft is very psychological wqhen it comes to running their business.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> I tell no lies and in no way I'm telling you I favor Lyft, I am telling you they manipulated their fare numbers when showing it to drivers, what I'd like to know is why anyone cares anymore after that was proven months ago if not a year, the fare details will come back, it's just that they haven't rigged the automated system that changes it, when you see it come back, you'll know what I was talking about.
> 
> Lyft is very psychological wqhen it comes to running their business.


Fear mongering at it's finest. Having read you fairly often I know your deal. This idea of yours is absolute poppycock.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Fear mongering at it's finest. Having read you fairly often I know your deal. This idea of yours is absolute poppycock.


OK then, disregard what I said and just wait for the system to come back because it will, it's how they make drivers side with them instead of Uber, lol.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

If Lyft is hiding the trip payout I would guess it's because of driver backlash due to PPZ.

Here (and other areas from reading various forums) when Lyft switched from PT multiplier to ppz the map would show the yellow piss stains on the map. Occasionally you'd get a trifling $2 PPZ but nothing compared to what you'd get for PT multiplier.

Meanwhile Lyft was still charging riders PT and pocketing the difference. Uber, for all their many failings, still gave drivers a portion of what they charged.

Many drivers seeing this realized how much Lyft's ****ing them and stopped driving for them. I am in that category.

I'm really amazed that anyone drives Lyft anymore.



Amos69 said:


> View attachment 363790
> This was last week. Gryft no longer provides ride detail in the app. I will try to keep up on it in the dashboard
> 
> @New2This what's yours?


I rebooted my phone and haven't bothered to reinstall Lyft.

I haven't really done any Lyft since the PPZ switch. Maybe 2 DF trips. The only thing I used Lyft for was Shuffling.

I think my "Last 100 rides" showed me around $30 and Lyft slightly negative. Probably due to trips like these:














































Doing my part for the IPO


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Lack of passenger payment details from Lyft starting 10/04/2019 is an issue we all need to attack Lyft with. Of course Lyft does not make it easy to contact them. I have already started sending complaints to them.

As an independent contractor that has to report rider payment to the IRS as income it is unacceptable for Lyft not to provide me with these details for every trip. What happens if I get an audit from the IRS and they want to see my sales records? Are they going to be okay with a summary? If is prone for abuse and I am sure not acceptable by the IRS.

Now I need to figure out what state regulatory office to contact regarding this issue.

Every driver should be contacting and complaining to Lyft about this.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

My scripted "support" response:



Welcome to Lyft Support. Let me share with you some details about earnings information.

You can use your weekly pay statement to see a summary of your earnings, passenger payment, and Lyft fees for the week. This statement is available the Thursday after each Lyft week.

Your statement also includes earnings such as bonuses and any fees you paid during the week.

For each ride you give, you can review the ride region's rate card in the earnings breakdown. Each ride is calculated the same way so that your earnings are consistent.

*Your earnings are not affected by what passengers pay or what Lyft receives. *[Emphasis added.]

If there anything else that I can help you with, please remember that I will be here for you.

Have a nice day,




Miguel
Lyft Support 
help.lyft.com


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Another Ant said:


> My scripted "support" response:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My LYFT response was even more ignorant...

Completely ignored the topic and sent a canned response that had nothing to do with my email...

This is an action on thier part to cover up how much they are abusing us and the customer... Once again proving how sorry of a business they are and how much they disregard any and all of us.


----------



## KMartPants (Sep 24, 2019)

This was the last straw for me especially after all their "we will always be transparent" horseshit. Wrote in to support and I got the same canned response as above. Replied to it asking for them to answer my question about viewing passenger fares paid for trips I made and so far silence -- it's been three days. 

Bye, Lyft. 

What's funny is in my market at least Uber and Lyft used to be relatively evenly used by riders. After PPZ went extinct about two months ago, avg. wait time for a Lyft is now 30+min, which means everyone has to use Uber. Which means Uber is now surging more than usual (more frequently, but less $ per surge). During weekends Lyft is not even an option since there's no drivers! Not sure how all these moves are supposed to increase Lyft's share of the market here.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Now we can’t determine nor show the world the percentage of their take...... but, since this has occurred, I ask all my pax to show me what they paid on the app. Watch this closely as over time, changes are surely coming to affect how much they charge, I’m guessing rates will slowly rise to riders and lowered to us making that percentage they steal more.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

You guys forgot to notice that the pool water has begun to boil


----------



## U phoria (Dec 4, 2017)

RickGnVa said:


> What the hell is this???? No more visibility into what pax pays????
> 
> View attachment 363640


It's called "none of your business" according to LYFT


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

They have not even answered me yet, I specifically mentioned record keeping for IRS purposes.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> They have not even answered me yet, I specifically mentioned record keeping for IRS purposes.


Rovil doesn't know what the IRS is


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Those of you who think lyft has done something illegal guess again. They provide us with this bs summary for each week to cover their asses. 

Also they are doing this cuz of HALLOWEEN and want to keep the PT created from all those rides

Shady lyft shady


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

RideshareDog said:


> Those of you who think lyft has done something illegal guess again. They provide us with this bs summary for each week to cover their asses.
> 
> Also they are doing this cuz of HALLOWEEN and want to keep the PT created from all those rides
> 
> Shady lyft shady


As a a"fee collection company" they are responsible for providing a receipt to the passenger and I'm pretty sure to the driver as well for each individual trip. I like how their platform fee is higher than their service fee LOL So based off those nunumbers, what percentage of total earnings did they take?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Dekero said:


> LYFT trying to smooth over the complaining about what they take by no longer showing us... What a bunch of duche bags..


What Lyft is doing is putting a blindfold on us, so we won't see how we're cut out of a fare increases. Both per-ride increases due to high demand, and overall city-wide fare increases in our respective regions.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Do other independent contractors have this issue too? I don't even understand how they can go into court with a straight face and say we are independent contractors. Or even tell anyone for that matter, with a straight face.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

New2This said:


> If Lyft is hiding the trip payout I would guess it's because of driver backlash due to PPZ.
> 
> Here (and other areas from reading various forums) when Lyft switched from PT multiplier to ppz the map would show the yellow piss stains on the map. Occasionally you'd get a trifling $2 PPZ but nothing compared to what you'd get for PT multiplier.
> 
> ...


Why is the platform fee variable when the process of providing ride settlement services is the same for every ride?

There's no danger, no pax to deal with, no traffic, no fuel, no auto maintenance.

The justification of U/L's variable rate fees just isn't there.

U/L is the drivers biggest deterrent to being profitable.

It's time for a change.

Perhaps another settlement partner will emerge that will be happy with just taking a transaction fee instead of driver fares they don't earn nor drive for.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

BeansnRice said:


> Why is the platform fee variable when the process of providing ride settlement services is the same for every ride?
> 
> There's no danger, no pax to deal with, no traffic, no fuel, no auto maintenance.
> 
> ...


 basically Lyft is pulling an Uber. Only instead of removing our commission terms from the agreement, they added a variable platform fee. Allows them to do the same shit


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

BeansnRice said:


> Why is the platform fee variable when the process of providing ride settlement services is the same for every ride?
> 
> There's no danger, no pax to deal with, no traffic, no fuel, no auto maintenance.
> 
> ...


It's variable because we aren't getting a percentage of the fare but a metered rate based on rate card.



Daisey77 said:


> As a a"fee collection company" they are responsible for providing a receipt to the passenger and I'm pretty sure to the driver as well for each individual trip. I like how their platform fee is higher than their service fee LOL So based off those nunumbers, what percentage of total earnings did they take?


That was last year and that week the average was 18%

2 weeks ago it was 13%


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Gryft average take of my fares is around 21%. I have at least two a day that they lose money on.


But now you won't know

Gryft will charge pax more. Pax will think we get a bigger cut and more prone to not tip. Done with Gryft.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

To my thinking...

Each "ride" is it's own independent job.

IE: if I accept the ping, that is the start of a new job. There's no accumulation from the prior job, nor carry over to the next job.

If I only accept 1 job, as "my agent" per the TOS, they are responsible for correct reporting on that job.

Looking at the IRS website, so far, I can't find anything that allows for the accumulation of "jobs" in a summary. The IRS document for reporting payments to independent contractors (www.irs.gov) talks about accurate reporting to IC of fees , charges and taxes withheld.

Someone with more knowledge of tax law, feel free to chime in, but as of now, I'm thinking of contacting the IRS about the unilateral change of policy, "No Lyft, I did not agree to that."

Let the IRS tax lawyers handle potentially millions of driver complaints that Lyft breached taxation law. Watch the stock slide when that becomes public knowledge.


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Aug 8, 2017)

Maybe they thought you jumped on the Thruway. They have no clue....


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

This is absurd. I mostly use the beta driver app, which still had fare breakdown until this week. Now it's gone from both, and it's not accessible on website. This is total bs. Lol maybe we all need to take them to arbitration.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I am suspicious that hiding the passenger pay is to cover up tip stealing. When I get a really odd tip, not a flat number, but something like $2.36, I like to check to see how much the rider paid to see what percent he paid. Today, I did some rides, and the tips were almost exactly 25% of what I was paid by Lyft.

I highly doubt there is an option to tip the driver "25% of what he makes". Maybe an option to tip 25% of the fare, but not 25% of 63% (typical percentage) of the fare.

Maybe I'm just paranoid though and Lyft's true motivation is merely to prevent drivers from seeing our pathetic share. I did some rides before the change recently where my cut was less than 40%.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I am suspicious that hiding the passenger pay is to cover up tip stealing. When I get a really odd tip, not a flat number, but something like $2.36, I like to check to see how much the rider paid to see what percent he paid. Today, I did some rides, and the tips were almost exactly 25% of what I was paid by Lyft.
> 
> I highly doubt there is an option to tip the driver "25% of what he makes". Maybe an option to tip 25% of the fare, but not 25% of 63% (typical percentage) of the fare.
> 
> Maybe I'm just paranoid though and Lyft's true motivation is merely to prevent drivers from seeing our pathetic share. I did some rides before the change recently where my cut was less than 40%.


Noooo that's not it


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

The old link to sees this now directs you to the Dashboard which you need to receive a code to view on your phone. In the ride history where it says View Earnings Breakdown, when you click on it then it says "
*Weekly earnings*
See your weekly pay statement for details on your total earnings for the week, as well as passenger payments and fees. 
When you click on the Weekly Earnings it spirals you back and Wash, Rinse Repeat and STILL no way to see the passenger payments.


----------

